# Cobb intakes take Purple Zilla beyond 600hp!



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I was quite happy with the 591hp Godzilla 2 aka Purple Zilla measured at Surrey Rolling Road on New Year's Day.

That was with just K&N panel filters, Akrapovic Evolution downpipe back ti exhaust system and of course tuned by the geniuses at GTC via the amazing Cobb AccessPort.

However a Vmax day at Bruntingthorpe showed that the stock injectors were cutting out intermittently above 180mph, so Ben recommmended Injector Dynamics ID 1000s 1000cc/min items and I ordered those and had them fitted.

After a quick e-tune by Ben, the car pulled smoothly to an indicated 205mph on the autobahn. Issue resolved!

But now the injectors had headroom, Ben suggested the final bolt-on: intakes!
His GTCs weren't in production yet, so he suggested trying the Cobb items which were despatched from Cobb to my brother in CA to save on shipping and import issues. I brought them back after my summer holiday over in the States and had them fitted a couple of weeks ago.

The car seemed even quicker and more responsive according to my SOP dyno and indeed it pulled a stonking 28s @ 180mph over the standing mile at Fighting Torque and won overall 2010 champion. 
This was 0.7s and 6mph faster than the time I set last year.

So finally, I took it back to Surrey Rolling Road yesterday. Atmospheric conditions were very different from the 0c temps on New Years Day as it was 22c and humid in Chobham.
But two runs in and the printout showed 612.3hp and 620lb.ft of torque!










This is 21hp and 45lb.ft of torque up on the earlier figures with the only changes being the injectors (probably not added any extra power in isolation), Cobb intakes and of course a further custom map by GTC.

Really pleased, especially with the torque figure and (famous last words) I think I'll leave it there... 

BTW, interesting fact, the 3rd run had to be aborted due to the same "4WD malfunction" warning light that came on with the other car recently tested at SRR. First time it has happened on my car, but above a certain power level, they really don't seem to like rolling roads...


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Oh no... this was the last post I needed to read LOL. 

Only today Ben has been trying to tempt me with intakes! 

Awesome result at Fighting Torque though, great stuff. Really disappointed I missed it. Was Adrian there with his Noble?


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

well done david brilliant figures:clap:


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Really pleased, especially with the torque figure and (famous last words) I think I'll leave it there...



LOL yea sure David!

Great results mate!:thumbsup:


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow mate 600ft/lb you must be near Max on the clutch plates, great to see the Gtr being pushed to 600bhp so easily! What do you reckon the mods have cost so far?


----------



## old_s13 (Apr 6, 2009)

nice figures indeed, congrats!


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice Result!!

Any pics of the fitted intakes and how do you feel the clutches are coping with the extra power??


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

ANDYR35 said:


> Nice Result!!
> 
> Any pics of the fitted intakes and how do you feel the clutches are coping with the extra power??


2nd the fitted Pics please


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

And another question!!

Are the Cobb intakes fitted with or without the bumper coming off?


----------



## ARW (Jul 3, 2009)

David

Excellent result - was quiety thinking along these lines as the next upgade. Couple of quick questions/clarifications:


I assume your downpipe is still stock (personally trying to avoid this mod for various reason)?

Do you know how the Cobb Intake compares to the GTC 80mm items and/or Litchfield supplied items (76mm - I think) - of course not wanting to open a can of worms as I suspect both are excellent products - just currious to hear some views?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Fitting was very easy, although as I don't have any decent tools, I took my car down to my mate's Ferrari workshop.

Instructions were pretty clear and detailed and the bumper is not touched.

Intake is polished aluminium so looks pretty cool and the fittings for the MAF sensor were spot on.

I really like the way they sound too; not Fast and Furious loud, but distinctive.




























All in all, took less than half an hour to fit by someone who's not done it before (but knows their way around an engine).


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks good David.

Maybe Ben can clarify this but am i right in thinking the GTC filters used with their intakes are completely foam? i.e No plastic end caps like the K&N ones hence forcing as much air through them as possible.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

David, I cant find any reference to COBB intakes anywhere.

Did you buy direct?


----------



## Gatling (Jun 16, 2010)

Do foam filters do much of a job of filtering though? Looks great David, I'd personally trust K&N any day over foam products. Saw a test with filters on the supra community years ago and the HKS foam filters were shocking at filtration.


----------



## Gatling (Jun 16, 2010)

Forgot to ask, are these intakes standard size? Ie do they require ecu adjustment?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Gatling said:


> Forgot to ask, are these intakes standard size? Ie do they require ecu adjustment?


Probably a pointless add on without retuning to take advantage of their ability to put more air thru the engine.

Now where's Ben Linney when you want him!

Ben, any comments re GTC intakes......?


----------



## Gatling (Jun 16, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> Probably a pointless add on without retuning to take advantage of their ability to put more air thru the engine.
> 
> Now where's Ben Linney when you want him!
> 
> Ben, any comments re GTC intakes......?


No, what I'm getting at, is that some intakes run a different intake diameter and the ecu has to be programmed for the car to run properly, regardless of extra mapping to take advantage of more air.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Gatling said:


> No, what I'm getting at, is that some intakes run a different intake diameter and the ecu has to be programmed for the car to run properly, regardless of extra mapping to take advantage of more air.


I know what you were asking and I was suggesting that IMHO only a remapped car would benefit from new intakes.

Why?

Because the OEM ones are generally considered pretty good, so the only benefit of fitting them is for already remapped cars looking for a little more power from that increase in airflow.

I'm pretty sure you can run most if not all aftermarket intakes without remapping, but the extra benefit is small without a remap to make full use of it.

As an aside, many US tuners have struggled mapping cars with aftermarket intakes because of MAF issues. The current crop of intakes have been carefully designed to ensure the MAFs are not maxed out, so a simple answer to your question is yes, you can fit these to a standard mapped GTR, but the potential gains IMHO wouldnt justify the cost.

Also, any increase in power, remap or otherwise, may be used by Nissan to deny an engine/tranny warranty claim, so nobody should see fitting these as an warranty friendly mod (IMHO of course!).


----------



## Gatling (Jun 16, 2010)

It's okay man, chill, I wasn't questioning your knowledge  just realised I wasn't very specific in my question. 







charles charlie said:


> I know what you were asking and I was suggesting that IMHO only a remapped car would benefit from new intakes.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

charles charlie said:


> David, I cant find any reference to COBB intakes anywhere.
> 
> Did you buy direct?


Yup, Cobb sent them direct to me for review. 
They are only slightly larger than stock, 66mm I believe, so do not require remapping to run, but will obviously benefit from doing so.

Ben will be able to supply them, but appears to have disappeared! Typical...


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Gatling said:


> It's okay man, chill, I wasn't questioning your knowledge  just realised I wasn't very specific in my question.


Again I know you werent buddy, all chilled here! 

Actually your question was very valid, as many folks may fancy a subtle power gain whilst staying warranty friendly.

I did wonder where you were going asking that since your all GTC custom mapped already so clearly not uneasy about venturing over to the dark side!


I'd actually not even considered swapping out the intakes as many need the bumper off, but these or GTC's 80mm ones are very, very tempting.

I'd made a promise to myself that I'd leave my GTR where it is right now, but it looks like that's taken a dive!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Yup, Cobb sent them direct to me for review.
> They are only slightly larger than stock, 66mm I believe, so do not require remapping to run, but will obviously benefit from doing so.
> 
> Ben will be able to supply them, but appears to have disappeared! Typical...


Great, ta for that David.

Did you get Ben to re-do your custom tune when these were fitted, or was that power gain using your previous map?

Sorry for all the questions, but you've got me very tempted now and I need to do some planning!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

charles charlie said:


> Great, ta for that David.
> 
> Did you get Ben to re-do your custom tune when these were fitted, or was that power gain using your previous map?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, but you've got me very tempted now and I need to do some planning!


Ben did tweak my custom map post install but he said they hardly needed any dialling in, unlike larger ones.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Ben did tweak my custom map post install but he said they hardly needed any dialling in, unlike larger ones.


Excellent. I wonder where those extra horses came from if not much changed in your map?

Oh well, in for a penny, in for a pound!

COBB or GTC....

Decisions, decisions.... :runaway:


----------



## ARW (Jul 3, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> COBB or GTC....


Or Forge’s Carbon intake kit as supplied by Litchfield....described as follows: 

"kit features large capacity cone filters which are placed in the engine bay inside attractive Carbon fibre cylinders. The Carbon cylinders have intake tubes which receive cold air from behind the front bumper. Utilising the space within the engine bays allows for larger filters to be installed compared to using the area behind the front bumper. The intake kits also have a larger diameter CNC machined MAF housing. This allows for more ECU map resolution at higher power levels where the smaller OEM housing would not be able to continued detailed measurement."


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

..even more decisions!

mmmm carbon fibre.....


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Thistle & myself have probably come across every intake possible for the r35, including weird custom stuff via datalogs mostly from usa, middle east, asia.
currently doing a trust intake set up with greddy turbo. very few have been nice to map most have been, and i quote from thistle a 'pita' a couple have been 'unmappable, throw in bin'. lol
orginally we agreed to strictly stick to oem intakes, but thus is the speed of the gtr tuning market and the need for owners to change whether for the better or not.

i like to think david has been satisfied and justified his choice to run with injectors & intakes, certainly they show their value at high speed. but how offen do people do this speed ? ;p

yup david is correct, the cobb tuning intakes are only a little larger than oem, and need very little calibration changes. they could even be used on stage maps with the gtr ecu adjusting af correction well. but id say only good for oem size turbo, these will certainly max out.

our idea of a good intake is to be smooth, maf in same position to oem. a large an air filter as possible, no need for bumper removal which can take a couple hours. i wanted a british made intake, if you look at the data on itg/pipercross airfilters its good and have a large client list in the motorsport field for their foam design. these style can colapse and fit in though the slam panel then expand again. but yes i can imagine the hks foam to be not great. not a big fan of the k&n in this case as air flow is obscured on the top by the spinner


personally i'd recommend stick with the oem intake. unless changing injectors as well and planning high power


----------



## ARW (Jul 3, 2009)

Ben 

Clearly thinking about injectors as I know I am close to maxing out the oems as they appear to running at 97% when hard pushed so was looking at what else to do at the same time - hence the the intake route as I do not really want to change the downpipes at this stage. Based on David's experience there are obviously still some gains to be had with this approach.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Really pleased, especially with the torque figure and (famous last words) I think I'll leave it there...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

So the experts' opinion is leave the stock intakes alone unless bigger injectors?

I'd kinda hoped this might have been a clean way of upping power as the next step us obviously turbos etc.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I think 21hp and 45lb.ft is a very worthwhile improvement over an already very respectable power figure.
There is a major piece deliberately missing in my tuning set up and that is larger downpipes.
As I drive on UK tracks a lot, I can't go for them as they are too noisy.

However, I do think 620lb.ft is almost as much as you can regularly deploy on a track (and certainly more than you can legally use on the road!), plus it doesn't introduce insurmountable heat issues.

But as Jurgen says, anything more will mean changing turbos and an exponential rise in cost.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> However, I do think 620lb.ft is almost as much as you can regularly deploy on a track (and certainly more than you can legally use on the road!), plus it doesn't introduce insurmountable heat issues.
> 
> But as Jurgen says, anything more will mean changing turbos and an exponential rise in cost.


i think you have the best spec now prior to ££££ upgrades and a very fast car.

you could still fit stage 1 turbos on of course for that little more :thumbsup:

but i think if your running bigger power and more heat (it will be at the knife edge) 

so your spec now is spot on


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Jm-Imports said:


> i think you have the best spec now prior to ££££ upgrades and a very fast car.
> 
> you could still fit stage 1 turbos on of course for that little more :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


But if you weren't bothered about noise, downpipes would free up a bit more still? Or have the turbos no more to give?

I'm definitely very happy with what I've got now!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> But if you weren't bothered about noise, downpipes would free up a bit more still? Or have the turbos no more to give?
> 
> I'm definitely very happy with what I've got now!


yep downpipes are awesome (will 100% free more power up and increase the noise also) they sound great..

but the key is not too create too much heat with the turbos (speak to thistle and ben ref max psi etc).

you dont want to create that extra 20 or 40 bhp extra for maybe potential problems

i though you had the DP already lol..


so you need these now lol and leave it at that.

my car was running around 630-640 ish


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Jm-Imports said:


> yep downpipes are awesome (will 100% free more power up and increase the noise also) they sound great..
> 
> but the key is not too create too much heat with the turbos (speak to thistle and ben ref max psi etc).
> 
> ...


Nope, as I said, mine is used on track a lot, so can't deal with the noise.
Maybe a switchable exhaust system for my next GT-R?


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Bet you're chuffed with those results and interesting you got the 4wd error I did but like you said it's probably the car being extra sensitive to rolling roads.

Practically the same output as a ZR1 now!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice spec, Nice numbers Dave :thumbsup:

Are you finding that the handling can cope with the increased power?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

GTRSTAR said:


> Nice spec, Nice numbers Dave :thumbsup:
> 
> Are you finding that the handling can cope with the increased power?


Cheers Alex, yup the Toyo R888s are great. Obviously not the best in the wet, but still cope well.

Standing water would be a nightmare, but both the the OEM tyres are pretty poor in the wet too.

You should look at getting a set to tame your beast.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

From what I hear about wide tyres in the wet, I may as well have fitted water ski's to my GTR...

Luckily, I dont tend to lean on it in the wet, call it lessons learnt from previous Ford cars 

My cars handling felt a little out of its depth with 600BHP+ How is the suspension coping with the extra power? 

From your video, I see that youre a very smooth driver, perhaps its just me..


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

GTRSTAR said:


> From what I hear about wide tyres in the wet, I may as well have fitted water ski's to my GTR...
> 
> Luckily, I dont tend to lean on it in the wet, call it lessons learnt from previous Ford cars
> 
> ...


We were only pootling around at Thruxton, but I have a few proper track days coming up so will report back then.

But even with standard power, I think the car could do with adjustable anti-roll bars as I've said before. Not sure I can be bothered with this one though, as I'll be trading it in early next year.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

David I hope you will attend the Jap Show Finale at Santa Pod on October 3rd and 4th and let everyone see what a nicely tuned GTR can do. 



.


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> From what I hear about wide tyres in the wet, I may as well have fitted water ski's to my GTR...
> 
> Luckily, I dont tend to lean on it in the wet, call it lessons learnt from previous Ford cars
> 
> ...




It probably is you, you've obviously got more money than talent. All the gear and no idea :chairshot


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

david what are you going to trade it in for if you don't mind me asking? a newer GTR or something else again? i'd love a quick lap or two in your car,see what it's like at that power level around a track..


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

JapFreak786 said:


> david what are you going to trade it in for if you don't mind me asking? a newer GTR or something else again? i'd love a quick lap or two in your car,see what it's like at that power level around a track..


New 2011 GT-R of course! In blue.
You're more than welcome to get a passenger ride, next day I'm attending is evo magazine's own track day at Silverstone on the 8th September.

Ludders, may well do. It would be interesting to see what it can do with the extra torque, lower ambient temps and Ben's new LC1 TCM maps!
(and hopefully the answer is not "break the gearbox"... :nervous: )

Is the thread to book on already up?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Max Boost said:


> It probably is you, you've obviously got more money than talent. All the gear and no idea :chairshot


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi Dave, dont suppose you'll be offering purple zilla up for private sale when the time comes around? That's if you haven't managed to make swiss out of the box, would be interested as It's got the spec I'd be looking to achieve if I get one anyway. Must pay closer attention to evo's back pages, can't get a better used car history than that!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

bobel said:


> Hi Dave, dont suppose you'll be offering purple zilla up for private sale when the time comes around? That's if you haven't managed to make swiss out of the box, would be interested as It's got the spec I'd be looking to achieve if I get one anyway. Must pay closer attention to evo's back pages, can't get a better used car history than that!


what, buy a car off Thrasher Yu?


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> what, buy a car off Thrasher Yu?


High risk, I know! I'm sure Dave would reflect the trackday history in the asking price


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

bobel said:


> Hi Dave, dont suppose you'll be offering purple zilla up for private sale when the time comes around? That's if you haven't managed to make swiss out of the box, would be interested as It's got the spec I'd be looking to achieve if I get one anyway. Must pay closer attention to evo's back pages, can't get a better used car history than that!


Possibly, if it's more than Andy M will give me on trade in! As you say, at least you will have a fuller history than on any other car... 

Haven't really thought about it, but I guess I will make one brief attempt at selling it as it is (minus the £4,800 Akrapovic and my number plate), but otherwise it's off with the wrap and all the other bits to trade it in.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

can i just turn up on the day and watch the track day? don't have the spare funds to get on track myself for another month or two,but would love a lap or two,thanks


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

David.Yu said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

JapFreak786 said:


> can i just turn up on the day and watch the track day? don't have the spare funds to get on track myself for another month or two,but would love a lap or two,thanks


Emil, you have PM.


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

David - it's all your fault! 

Intakes and injectors should be in the post to me tomorrow! Exciting! :clap:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Elliott_GTR said:


> David - it's all your fault!
> 
> Intakes and injectors should be in the post to me tomorrow! Exciting! :clap:


Sorry about that! 

You should get your car dynoed before and after to see how yours responds too.
Those big GTC intakes should perform really well.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

*Committed to the dark side again*

So that the Beast from the North can descend and show all you southerners how to run the Strip again, next week on returning from Lagos we shall be having the GTC intakes and Injectors fitted and run a Dyno run and remap accordingly.

So be prepared I have the GTC LCM version 1.04, Full GTC Decat including downpipes, Latest TCM map to get rid of 4WD limp mode, Clutch capacities will be adjusted appropriately and we will have NEW rubber and suitable ECU remapping from GTC for the New GTC intakes and New GTC Injectors.........so be prepared for a battle all you none turbo upgraders the stock turbo title will be MINE all MINE :flame::flame::flame::flame: :

Thanks Ben, hopefully the package is waiting for me when i get in on Saturday:thumbsup: and we can go play at Hypertec


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Grr placed my order too, you are costing this forum a lot of money Mr. Yu!!!


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

Here another victim, sigh  ...

Ben


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

The TCM update does not get rid of the 4WD limp John. That is in the 4WD module which is separate and am told not flashable.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

thistle said:


> The TCM update does not get rid of the 4WD limp John. That is in the 4WD module which is separate and am told not flashable.


Again got that wrong not for the first time......what i've got rid of was the clutch overheat limp which i think has temp raised higher before kicking in.

PS, Did i mention i'll also uprate the fuel pumps and Map for E85 next week if possible Thistle:thumbsup:


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

No worries, have done E85 with 1000cc injectors, only trouble is that even with fuel pumps they max out over 165mph, much like the stock injectors can do as Mr Yu discovered even without downpipes.


----------



## Kurgan (Jan 13, 2010)

So this seems to be latest trend then. :thumbsup:

Getting my GTC intakes, 1000mm injectors and GTC titan fitted next friday.

Oh yes and Carbon bonnet too.

Skipped downpipes as then i cant get the car thru emission tests. 
I hope i didnt make a mistake when not having them.

Damn, i need to do that cursed datalogging again. I am sure i will lose my license this time when doing these runs :runaway:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Kurgan said:


> So this seems to be latest trend then. :thumbsup:
> 
> Getting my GTC intakes, 1000mm injectors and GTC titan fitted next friday.
> 
> ...


You got to do the down pipes man it's worth 30bhp and a big fat wad of twisty stuff.

I hope thistle will do a TCM/ECU map that limits RPM and hence noise when they do db tests. Let them try and break the db level when rpm is limited in nuetral to 2500rpm. I also would like in the future to experiment with only fitting back the secondary cats and mapping to limit emmisions as these are easy to fit back just for MOT purposes as i think there would be a demand for this capability:thumbsup:

Go on fit the downpipes you know you want toooooooo


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

thistle said:


> No worries, have done E85 with 1000cc injectors, only trouble is that even with fuel pumps they max out over 165mph, much like the stock injectors can do as Mr Yu discovered even without downpipes.


Where do you even get E85 in this country?
Injector Dynamics do a 2000 or is it 2200cc/min injector but surely that's overkill for 99% of the time you are not running E85?

BTW, Cobb have now released official info on the intakes here: CobbTuning.com - SF Intake System

Looks like they're 70mm, not the 66mm I was originally told. And they will work without any tuning, unlike larger ones I believe.

Great option for those not going the AccessPort route yet.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Where do you even get E85 in this country?
> Injector Dynamics do a 2000 or is it 2200cc/min injector but surely that's overkill for 99% of the time you are not running E85?
> 
> BTW, Cobb have now released official info on the intakes here: CobbTuning.com - SF Intake System
> ...


David, Morrisons for the E85 and cheap even available in Jockland albeit one place but i will take 5 x 40 gallon drums on my trailer next time i'm in the area and that should last a day or two.
+2 David on injectors. Ben & Thistle what size is needed to NOT max out with E85 with leaner mix and more timing running 100% throttle as best we start to look for these. In the interim lets get the 1000cc onboard:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Itching for UK guys to run E85. The yanks are wild about it and smashing great drag times 10.4-5 on stock turbo's

E85 is available from Morrisons Supermarket

Filling UK Ethanol Forecourt filling stations 

there’s one right next to santa pod :flame:

But you also need fuel pumps fitted 

How to modify the GTR fuel pump assembly for dual Walbro Pumps!! 


But yes ID2000 maybe needed for high speed


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Itching for UK guys to run E85. The yanks are wild about it and smashing great drag times 10.4-5 on stock turbo's
> 
> E85 is available from Morrisons Supermarket
> 
> ...


OK Ben, Price and availability for the ID2000 please PM me on my private email:thumbsup:


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

There's loads near me, why did I buy the 1000cc at the weekend!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

some good filter chat going on nagtroc


"I very often bite my tongue (keyboard?) on Nagtroc where I (Try to) refrain from posting overly negatives comment, in this case I can make an exception. I cannot fathom why anyone would install a K&N cotton pad (Mine's) or cone filter on the GT-R. The ever so slight increase in air-flow (which is not that beneficial to a forced induction motor to begin with) achieved at cost of a much lower filtration capability (we can debate 99% Vs 99.9% filtration efficiency all day) boggles my mind. The multitude of K&N form factors available (some of which fit the GT-R front bumper), and the excellent sales number don't belie the filtering capability of the product. At the very least, if you're going to use it, use the foam pre-filter on it.

I would love for vendors selling GT-R intakes to offer different filter formulations/brand (alongside the K&N filter) with the same dimensional specs to fit to their product offering. There's lots of very good filters out there that have enough universal sizes to fit. ITG is one of them and others like Uni Filter Australia, Volant Powercore, Amsoil Powercore, Green Filter USA , etc, may have compatible models. 

"


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

johnhanton57 said:


> OK Ben, Price and availability for the ID2000 please PM me on my private email:thumbsup:


Thistle suggest's lets test on our own car before anyone else's 

The Cobb race car is the only one's using that we know of, we need to be sure is OK for Street.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Itching for UK guys to run E85. The yanks are wild about it and smashing great drag times 10.4-5 on stock turbo's
> 
> E85 is available from Morrisons Supermarket
> 
> ...


Guys,

This is a more up to date site for E85 and I can get this now in Dundee which is only 60 miles away and only 20 minutes from Crail Drag strip...so well pleased and will be going E85 and keep spare fuel at the house in Drums. 

PS: Promise I'm off the ethanol myself so no more Mr Angry posts

Bioethanol E85 Fuel pump forecourt locations


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Thistle suggest's lets test on our own car before anyone else's
> 
> The Cobb race car is the only one's using that we know of, we need to be sure is OK for Street.


I want I want I want..It's my ball and your not playing...........:bawling: but will wait if you give me a trade in for the ID1000 when i change them out for the rocket fuel ID2000. On the next level if we all start to run E95 will ID 2000 and the pumps be OK:thumbsup:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Looks like they're 70mm, not the 66mm I was originally told. And they will work without any tuning, unlike larger ones I believe.
> 
> Great option for those not going the AccessPort route yet.


What! There are people not running accessports yet?!!! lol

One thing I will say about the GTC Intakes is that they make the the car feel as though it has a larger engine, must be the 80mm diameter because even the 76mm didn't have quite that effect..

If I spend money on my car, I want to feel the difference, bigger is better, when it comes to turbo cars anyway ..


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

If I spend money on my car, I want to feel the difference, bigger is better, 

It's not the size it's the way you use it:thumbsup:


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Looks like E85 is being pulled from Morrison's forecourts 

I'm not sure if its just the Norwich one or not but either way it sucks.

I was looking forward to some "Corn on the Cobb", this guy is running 1000cc Injectors with some bloody impressive gains for the mods he has.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

robsm said:


> Looks like E85 is being pulled from Morrison's forecourts
> 
> I'm not sure if its just the Norwich one or not but either way it sucks.
> 
> I was looking forward to some "Corn on the Cobb", this guy is running 1000cc Injectors with some bloody impressive gains for the mods he has.


Well even looking at the link in Ben's post (last updated 2007!), it's hardly taken off in this country.
Shame, but it looks like a dead end. I'm not really interested in what my car can do on race fuel/E85 on a drag strip. It's what it can do on the road and on a race circuit that counts, in my book, and that means pump fuel. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

*Any Chemists or fuel geeks on here*

Just as a thought..........As I can purchase Bioethanol online in 20 litre drums for £2.75 a litre. Can i mix this 85% Bioethanaol with say 15% Shell V power or tesco 99 which already has a percentage Bioethanol in it and have something like E87 and a bit?????:flame::flame::flame:

If this were so i could simply top up at the track the required Bioethanol with whats in my tank to the correct mix and switch maps for blast off.

Yes or no or maybe???


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

I dare you to tell Duncan what you just said


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

*Video of my dyno run*






Shame the fan noise almost drowns out the Akrapovic...


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

professor matt said:


> I dare you to tell Duncan what you just said


Which,

About my bald tyres slipping on his Dyno or the fuel mix or have i missed a previous happening i don't know about:nervous:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

johnhanton57 said:


> Just as a thought..........As I can purchase Bioethanol online in 20 litre drums for £2.75 a litre. Can i mix this 85% Bioethanaol with say 15% Shell V power or tesco 99 which already has a percentage Bioethanol in it and have something like E87 and a bit?????:flame::flame::flame:
> 
> If this were so i could simply top up at the track the required Bioethanol with whats in my tank to the correct mix and switch maps for blast off.
> 
> Yes or no or maybe???


might be a bit hit and miss....


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

20% E85 would give you a lot of the benefits and only need 1000cc injectors. Blending is fine.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Well even looking at the link in Ben's post (last updated 2007!), it's hardly taken off in this country.
> Shame, but it looks like a dead end. I'm not really interested in what my car can do on race fuel/E85 on a drag strip. It's what it can do on the road and on a race circuit that counts, in my book, and that means pump fuel. :thumbsup:


I agree, if bugatti can make 1000BHP on pump fuel so can we.

Fill her up and make her fly Kev, make her fly ;p


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

johnhanton57 said:


> Which,
> 
> About my bald tyres slipping on his Dyno or the fuel mix or have i missed a previous happening i don't know about:nervous:


Mixing your own fuel

my freind had his engine blow up after he mixed his own fuel.ask Duncan about it when your down.

And how bald are your tires? I thought mine where not that bad,until they refused to put it on the rollers! I wonder why?:nervous:


----------



## birdman.1 (Aug 17, 2010)

Very nice indeed


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

thistle said:


> 20% E85 would give you a lot of the benefits and only need 1000cc injectors. Blending is fine.


Might look into this later if E85 disappears from the streets as it's easy to get pure Bioethanol


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

thistle said:


> 20% E85 would give you a lot of the benefits and only need 1000cc injectors. Blending is fine.


thistle - for my car..id2200 ok ?? i have e85 station 5 mins away..

or should i settle for id1000 ?

cheers


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Will E85 still be available though? Was waiting to hear how well ID 2000 or 2200 would idle on petrol, non-stoich or rough idle is not good for a road car that has to pass emissions and be driven on the road. Don't think that has been tested yet, there was some talk about a UK test, but with Morrisons apparently withdrawing E85 it might not progress.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

thistle said:


> Will E85 still be available though? Was waiting to hear how well ID 2000 or 2200 would idle on petrol, non-stoich or rough idle is not good for a road car that has to pass emissions and be driven on the road. Don't think that has been tested yet, there was some talk about a UK test, but with Morrisons apparently withdrawing E85 it might not progress.


i see, what about id1000 is that enough fuel for my car and can that run E85 if needed ok..(if its still for sale)..

my car is coming together now mate...

parts will be arriving left right and centre now lol


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

1000cc could be OK for petrol, and will be no use for E85 on those turbos.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

thistle said:


> 1000cc could be OK for petrol, and will be no use for E85 on those turbos.


damm, what do you suggest to me then


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Forget E85 and use 1000cc. Hope they are big enough as there isn't really much tested between 1000 and 2000cc on gasoline.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

thistle said:


> Forget E85 and use 1000cc. Hope they are big enough as there isn't really much tested between 1000 and 2000cc on gasoline.


ok cheers thistle, one last thing..

home :: online store ::...

what do you make out of this kit ?

will it need patched software ?


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Should be OK, Sharif will be able to tell you if the blow off valves included are working OK with the MAFs.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

thistle said:


> Should be OK, Sharif will be able to tell you if the blow off valves included are working OK with the MAFs.


ok will ask him mate..

just need to figure out my fuel


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

*fitting video guide*

YouTube - COBB Tuning GT-R SF Intake Install Instructions


----------

